# Topping and Recovery.....



## hero4u2b (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey everyone.. With a lot of thought and numerous questions to all ( Thanks) I decided to go ahead and top my 3 week babys this morning. I really was torn.. They were so bushy and thick and I hate to see stunted growth.. and I love to see how fast they grow in veg. Well my question is I topped all of them, ( Pineapple chunk. Vanilla Kush. Papaya, 2 Confedenital cheese , and Chemd ) I think I did it right.. I tryed to get just the top 2 newist leaves although a few of the plants, the top growth, was so compact. I might have snipped 4 of them..  How long will it be before I see some recovery.. new growth starting, where they take off  like they were?  Truely torn.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 30, 2011)

2 days.......  keep the highest growth pulled down or super cropped and you'll be happy in a week or less imo.

I just got finished super cropping all my clones........ keeps them short and bushy....... waiting for flower.

I had topped these same plants a couple weeks ago....... they are about 5 weeks in veg now....... I have got to keep them shot....... the blueberry/ak has a lot of stretch when flower begins.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Grower13.. 1 reply? guess all the smokers on strike or smoked a lil too much last night.. Hero


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2011)

Should just be a couple of days *hero* then it will be off to the races.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Thanks Grower13.. 1 reply? guess all the smokers on strike or smoked a lil too much last night.. Hero



Lol...I agree with pc...cpl days and then they will be right back on it. Is it possible to smoke too much?


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 30, 2011)

I duno although when I did smoke weed I remember if I smoked too many times in one day.. I wouldnt get that high.. more sluggish.. and back then the weed I did smoke was commercial grade mexican. lol  Thanks HL Thanks Pcduck.. I didnt want to top them but already they seem to be still standing up well and taking it like soldiers.. Hero


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 30, 2011)

*im a big topper n LST'er.....
im with the others.. after topping i notice growth and rapid growth within a couple days after...
this also depends on your enviromental conditions...
if there not happy when you top then well of coarse its gonna take longer..
LH*


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Lefty.I wish I was more familer with LST. FIM ect.. This is only my second grow so I am a little nervous about stressing them ect. But I watered yesterday with Big bloom.. its the organic FF nute and they like it more than any other of the FF products.. I swear if everything keeps going well with them I am just going to stick with the big bloom until flower.. the grow big seems too harsh..  Hero


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't worry Brother, they won't miss a beat. topping or fimming at this point in veg doesn't stress them at all. They are in high gear growth mode right now and they barely even recognise being topped. I actually bent over two of my plants (supercropped which means you sort of pinch a place on the lower part of the main stem to crunch it a little between yer fingers, to soften to soften the stem so that it can bend the plant sideways). 

I didn't have anything to tie the plant down and when I came back the next day, they both were standing straight up and the stems were thicker where I had pinched them. I am not kidding you. The next day they were standing straight up again. I had to do it again a little higher and tie them so that they would stay bent over. When these girls are healthy, they are very resilient to any damage done to them. 

The key is to do this stuff while in veg and not in flower as that is when it will stress them because they are focused on flowering and don't like to have to do repairs at that time. I think you will be really suprised when they flower out and you see two giant top cola buds on many of them.


----------

